# Maluca e louca = loca e ??



## Uma Orca

Olá!

Estou a traduzir um texto de português para espanhol onde se torna importante a (subtil) diferença entre "maluca" e "louca", devido à leve conotação quase "sexual" que a palavra "louca" pode ter, e que a palavra "maluca", normalmente, não tem.

É algo deste género:

- Não me chames "maluca".
- E "louca", posso chamar-te?

O problema é que eu estive o texto todo a traduzir "maluca" como "loca", mas agora como posso estabelecer a diferença?

(E a palavra "maluca" surge muito ao longo do texto, dita por diferentes personagens "sérias", ou seja, não posso usar uma palavra de um registo muito mais baixo como "chiflado" ou algo do género) 

Não me ocorre nenhum par de palavras em espanhol que funcionem como o par "maluca/louca".

Ideias, por favor?..

PS: Escrevi em pt "porque sim", mas escrevam-me na língua que quiserem, obviamente!! E se não fui clara por favor digam que eu explico!

Muito obrigada!! Sou Uma Orca em desespero!! ;-)


----------



## Joca

Existe 'tonto/tonta' em espanhol?


----------



## Uma Orca

Obrigada, Joca, existe sim. O problema é que essa também já está "reservada" para outra personagem, que está sempre a chamar isso a outros. (Ela até chama "disparatado", mas eu achei que em espanhol ficava bem "tonto".)

E que por acaso é a personagem a quem chamam agora "louca". 

Por isso se eu usar "tonta" para "maluca", tenho que ir arranjar outra coisa para "disparatado"... Mas estou aberta a tudo! 

Venham de lá essas ideias!


----------



## Joca

Hmmm, entendo. E 'pirado/a' existe em espanhol?


----------



## Uma Orca

Sim, Joca, mas... Sei lá, a conotação não "cabe" bem... Mas é uma ideia, sim, tenho que montar o puzzle direitinho. Obrigada.


----------



## Joca

Uma última tentativa: desmiolado?


----------



## Uma Orca

Pois... o problema é que essas palavras estão em português ;-) Eu precisava era em espanhol ;-) Mas obrigada na mesma, Joca. Fica mais uma peça a considerar para o puzzle.


----------



## Joca

Já consultou o fórum 'Sólo Español'? Talvez eles te dêem ideias lá....


----------



## Carfer

Obviamente, não tenho uma solução definitiva para o seu problema, mas far-lhe-ia, se me permite, duas observações: a primeira, _'maluco_', no meu português é a que tem mais facilmente uma conotação sexual (se bem que ambas a possam ter, naturalmente). Dizer que uma mulher é muito '_maluca_' sugere mais facilmente que tem um comportamento sexual fora da norma do que '_louca_'. A segunda é que não me parece que '_chiflado_' tenha um registo assim tão mais baixo que não possa ser empregado como sinónimo de '_maluco_', mas como não sou nativo não posso afirmá-lo peremptoriamente. _'Maluco_' em português  não é um termo circunscrito à linguagem coloquial, mas é nesse âmbito que é mais frequentemente usado (diria mesmo que é evitado na linguagem formal), o que, de certa forma, o coloca no mesmo patamar que '_chiflado_'.
Deixo-lhe algumas sugestões que verá se lhe poderão servir: '_chalado_' (sinónimo igualmente em português e também sobretudo do domínio coloquial), _'tocado', 'atolondrado', 'pirado' _(que existe também em português mas referindo-se mais a um estado do que a um comportamento).


----------



## Uma Orca

Olá, Carfer e Joca:

Obrigada pelo input. A conotação a que me referia não é bem estritamente sexual... É mais do domínio da paixão, mas algo muito leve... E nesse sentido, continuo a achar que o que cabe é "louca". Diz-se "louca de paixão", "louca de amor", "amor louco", e até "uma louca na cama" (Marco Paulo LOL) Todas essas expressões "feitas" (e até bem pirosas, por sinal), são com "louco" e derivados, não com "maluco".

Acho que vou acabar por colocar a questão no forum só de espanhol, como o Joca sugeriu.

Obrigada aos dois


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu usaria "loca" e "chiflada", como sugerido pelo Carfer. Lembrando que existe a palavra "maluco/a" em alguns países de fala hispana, porém, com o sentido de "doente" (Me siento maluco/a [Colombia] - Sinto-me doente).


----------



## Uma Orca

Obrigada, WhoSoyEu. Se calhar vou acabar por fazer isso mesmo.


----------



## Nanon

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lembrando que existe a palavra "maluco/a" em alguns países de fala hispana, porém, com o sentido de "doente" (Me siento maluco/a [Colombia] - Sinto-me doente).


_Maluco _também existe na Venezuela, no sentido de _chato, ingrato, ruim..._ ("esa comida es muy maluca", "mándame noticias, no seas tan maluco") porém, até onde eu sei, não possui o sentido de "estar mal de la cabeza".
O link acima remete para um artigo bastante completo.


----------



## Uma Orca

Merci, Nanon. 

Mas o meu texto tem mesmo que ser escrito em espanhol de Espanha... Até agora, ou tento explorar a dupla chiflada / loca, ou então deixo a mesma palavra, repetindo, o que talvez também resulte (a repetição deliberada mostra que há alguma diferença na intenção; isso espero). Algo assim como:

- No me digas loca
- ?No puedo decirte loca?

Além disso, como é um filme, a entoação e a imagem vão ajudar certamente a entender a nuance.... Sim?


----------



## Nanon

+1 (se for necessário) para a dupla_ chiflada / loca_. Acho que com "¿no puedo decirte "loca"?" perde-se alguma coisa...


----------



## Uma Orca

Pois... Se calhar perde... Mas tenho que ir ver tudo de início, porque algumas das personagens que usam o "maluca" são meio "snobs", têm "a mania", até se tratam por você entre marido e mulher, (imagine "tios de Cascais" caso saiba o que é LOL) por isso acho que não é o tipo de pessoa que iria usar "chiflada".

É só isso o que me está a chatear :-|


----------



## Nanon

Sei . 
O problema é que não sei o que um "tio de Cascais" (¿del barrio de Salamanca? nem sei qual seria o equivalente espanhol ) podia dizer... Talvez alguma palavra que pertença a um registo mais literário, como "orate".


----------



## Uma Orca

Essa do Orate nem conhecia! Se calhar já é demasiado elevado! :-D


----------



## Nanon

Pois... 
Julgo que "demente", "alienada"... também não servem. Pode valer a pena perguntar no Sólo español mesmo...


----------



## Uma Orca

Pois. Vai ter que ser. ;-) Mas obrigada!!


----------



## antri

Olá Orca eu falo spanhol e estou aprendendo portugues, mas em espanhol da Colombia nos chamamos de maluca uma mulher feia (esa mulher é feia = esa mujer es fea, tambien, esa mujer es muy maluca querendo dizer ela es muito feia) or in english we'll say: that woman is really ugly.
Em espanhol maluco está relacionado com feia mas nao com loco (crazy in english)


----------



## Uma Orca

Gracias, Antri, pero estoy traduciendo del portugués al español, así que lo que dices no se aplica en este caso ;-) "Maluca" en portugués = "Loca" en castellano. Eso te lo garantizo. ;-)


----------



## Vanda

Não sei se já falaram, agora estou com preguiça de reler tudo , e insana?


----------



## zema

O también, si para ‘_maluca’_ empleaste ‘_loca’_, tal vez para _‘louca'_ podrías utilizar ‘_trastornada’_.

  Me parece una de las más comunes para referirse en serio o en broma a alguien que presenta una conducta alocada.


----------



## Uma Orca

Me encantó lo de trastornada, !Zema!

Aunque yo lo haría al revés: usaría "trastornada" para "maluca" y "loca" para "louca".

Solo que sigo con un problema... Es que no puedo sobrepasar una determinada cantidad de letras por diálogo, y "trastornada" es mucho más largo que "loca". No me va a caber. :-\

Así, que... Creo que esta es una de esas veces en que tenemos que darnos por vencidos; no hay nada que hacer. !Los idiomas tienen estas cosas.!

Pero si no fuera por la cantidad de letras, !adoptaría tu sugerencia ya mismo!

Gracias,
... Y gracias también a ti, Vanda ;-)


----------



## jmolinero

WhoSoyEu said:


> Eu usaria "loca" e "chiflada", como sugerido pelo Carfer. Lembrando que existe a palavra "maluco/a" em alguns países de fala hispana, porém, com o sentido de "doente" (Me siento maluco/a [Colombia] - Sinto-me doente).



Não e a palavra *malucho/a* no espanhol?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não conheço "malucho/a" em espanhol. O que significa, e onde se usa?


----------



## jmolinero

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=malucho


----------



## Nanon

Who, acho que é usado em Espanha. O DRAE também diz que _maluco _é um venezolanismo e desconhece o uso colombiano. Em fim... paciência .


> *maluco**2**, ca**.*
> *1.* adj. coloq. *malucho.*
> *2.* adj._ Ven._ Dicho de una persona: Ingrata y malvada.
> *3.* adj._ Ven._ Dicho de un objeto: De poca calidad o eficacia.
> *4.* adj._ Ven._ Dicho de un alimento: De gusto desagradable.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Seja qual for a opinião da RAE, a Orca não pode usar a palavra _maluco_...


----------



## zema

Uma Orca said:


> Aunque yo lo haría al revés: usaría "trastornada" para "maluca" y "loca" para "louca".


Concordo!


----------

